# Youtube video of exterior repaint



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Finished this one Tuesday and put together a quick video 



I need some better photos.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks great, the colors are washed out a bit, but the process is good. I would make sure any time you do an exterior bid you make sure they see it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great brother :thumbup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Chris. I took the photos with a camera phone, so they arent too great. I am going to start collecting more photos and start making more videos.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks. I sanded every square inch of the siding on that house. It has Red Cedar Bevel Siding from Lakeside Lumber and its fingered together. Theres quite a few rough spots and variations in the grain. They wanted a Satin Finish on it so I went over the whole house with a sander, blending in the more grainy rough spots. I also decided to back roll the 2nd coat too for a slight stipple to hide some of the grain variations in the siding and it really helped. I've never really took the time to back roll the finish coat before, but I think I will keep doing it from now on. Made a big difference and doesnt take that much longer. There were 42 windows on that house to mask. Two full coats of SW Super Paint Satin. I bid it for 80 hours and did it in 70, so I figured I would take the other 10 hours left over and use them to cover my time for paperwork, etc.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks awesome  Some groovy music too. What program did you make that in?

Pat


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> Looks awesome  Some groovy music too. What program did you make that in?
> 
> Pat


Thanks Pat. I used Windows Movie Maker and also used sample music that came with my computer.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Thanks Pat. I used Windows Movie Maker and also used sample music that came with my computer.


cool, going to give it a try later. off topic but I got that book, got the 2010 one, man there is allot of info in it. 

Pat


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Good vid man. A bit long though maybe. 

Try shooting some short video clips and throwing those in there - it really makes an impact. Windows movie maker is great for basic video editing. Nero 10 is better. 

Good job though man! Looks good!!


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice Job! I like that video. :thumbup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

the builders needed flashing above those windows :no:

like the video though.. and the music was "catchy"


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Great Job. :thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice vid. What do you mean by "take the left over 10 hours and use it for paper work"?
Were you going to give the money back to the customer?????
That's called profit.If you run over no ones going to pay you more!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

> cool, going to give it a try later. off topic but I got that book, got the 2010 one, man there is allot of info in it.


The CD Rom has some good stuff on it too.


> Good vid man. A bit long though maybe


Thanks, I was thinking the same thing. I might shorten the duration of the photos.


> the builders needed flashing above those windows


Good eye. That house was built by a concrete finisher. I noticed a few things wrong on it.


> Nice vid. What do you mean by "take the left over 10 hours and use it for paper work"?
> Were you going to give the money back to the customer?????
> That's called profit.If you run over know ones going to pay you more!


Thanks Aaron. I guess I worded that a little funny. And no, I wasnt going to give it back to the customer. And yes, its profit.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I thought it was too long at first, but to use as tool to show customers the steps involved in properly painting a home, I think it is fine.

The ones I have made for my NC customers are long and I always get, "wow, I had no idea how much work is involved!"

You could do another version and speed it up.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Rcon said:


> Good vid man. A bit long though maybe.
> 
> Try shooting some short video clips and throwing those in there - it really makes an impact. Windows movie maker is great for basic video editing. Nero 10 is better.
> 
> Good job though man! Looks good!!


Thanks. I will be making more as I go along. I used to have Nero on one of my old computers. I think it came with one of my video cameras I used to own. (Gone through a few video cams duct taping them to my quad)  I need to break down and buy a helmet cam someday, but the quad riding has now takin a back seat and the business keep me more than busy. I will get some video footage and start taking more pics with my digital camera as opposed to my phone. Im hoping to evenually use these videos as promotion and a marketing tool. At one time I could Google "Browns Camp OHV" where I ride a lot and my videos would come up on the first page. Im hoping to do that with the paint videos. This was the first video I ever made a few years ago


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

RCP said:


> I thought it was too long at first, but to use as tool to show customers the steps involved in properly painting a home, I think it is fine.
> 
> The ones I have made for my NC customers are long and I always get, "wow, I had no idea how much work is involved!"
> 
> You could do another version and speed it up.


Yeah, I think its around 4 minutes or so and that is a bit long. I am going to try and redo it this weekend, and probably re-word a few things too so any other tips would be appreciated.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nicely done. I need to start doing some videos. Excellent way to advertise and promote your business.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks good mike


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I think you should have done the boats and ho's sound.lol


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Nicely done. I need to start doing some videos. Excellent way to advertise and promote your business.


That blue house you just posted would be perfect, do you have any before or during pics?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Nicely done. I need to start doing some videos. Excellent way to advertise and promote your business.


You should. Especially with jobs like the blue house you just finished. Those are some great photos for promotion.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

LOL, me and Chris posted the same reply at the same time.  I guess great minds think alike.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> That blue house you just posted would be perfect, do you have any before or during pics?


Yes but there was no color change at all. Same sheen as well. I did have to fix some rust spots, and there was a little bit of failing paint on the trim, but the house was in pretty good shape considering how bad some are that we do.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Thanks. I also decided to back roll the 2nd coat too for a slight stipple to hide some of the grain variations in the siding and it really helped.



Good choice, shows you can go with the flow and adapt to different job conditions to produce the best looking job. Nice work.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TheRogueBristle said:


> Good choice, shows you can go with the flow and adapt to different job conditions to produce the best looking job. Nice work.


Thanks. In this competitive market its all about sales skills. A guy can be doing the best work in town, but not have any sales skills. Explaining to the customer how and why I sand the siding to even out the variations in the grain and back rolling is what originally sold the job when I bid it. And now, I will also be explaining why I back roll the 2nd coat too on future estimates.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I liked it, but it felt like something was missing. Wait, I know, People!!! Take some photos with people working.  Showing some guys high up on ladders may make H.O's rethink going the DIY route. Other than that its nicely done. Is it embedded on your website?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> I liked it, but it felt like something was missing. Wait, I know, People!!! Take some photos with people working.  Showing some guys high up on ladders may make H.O's rethink going the DIY route. Other than that its nicely done. Is it embedded on your website?


Yeah, thanks. Very good point. I am still working alone and dont have any photos of people working yet, but will evenually. No videos embeded on my website. Unfortuneatly, I have hit a road block on my website. Cant figure out how to put anything on there  I tried adding photos the other night and gave up. Its so generic at this time its not even worth clicking.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Woodland said:


> Yeah, thanks. Very good point. I am still working alone and dont have any photos of people working yet, but will evenually. No videos embeded on my website. Unfortuneatly, I have hit a road block on my website. Cant figure out how to put anything on there  I tried adding photos the other night and gave up. Its so generic at this time its not even worth clicking.


You might just use Facebook to display it, or a blog like Blogspot, or Posterous, they are very easy to put content up.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Chris. It is on facebook.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Thanks Chris. It is on facebook.


 
Nice job and nice vid - Wood. I would take it one step further on facebook though... Get a pic of the family in front of the house. Then "tag" each individual and re-post on facebook. This will alert any of their other friends on facebook that they (the clients) have been tagged. Hence, creating curiosity for their friends to check out why they (the clients) were tagged. Now, their friends get a chance to check out your work as well.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm really not a big fan of the still photo videos. It always seems dated to me like some one dug up some old pics and made a slide presentation.
Don't get me wrong,it's better than nothing but if you are going to make a video,then make a video.It makes it feel like you are there at that moment.
I think that's why motion pictures caught on so well:whistling2:


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> I'm really not a big fan of the still photo videos. It always seems dated to me like some one dug up some old pics and made a slide presentation.
> Don't get me wrong,it's better than nothing but if you are going to make a video,then make a video.It makes it feel like you are there at that moment.
> I think that's why motion pictures caught on so well:whistling2:


Good point but I think there is some validity in still pics. If you take the before and after pics from the same spot - it really does give a good reality check of the work your company performs. JMO.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> I'm really not a big fan of the still photo videos. It always seems dated to me like some one dug up some old pics and made a slide presentation.
> Don't get me wrong,it's better than nothing but if you are going to make a video,then make a video.It makes it feel like you are there at that moment.
> I think that's why motion pictures caught on so well:whistling2:


Motion pictures are just a sh!tload of still photos haha! No, seriously.

How is the Flip camera working out? Did you get the HD?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> Motion pictures are just a sh!tload of still photos haha! No, seriously.
> 
> How is the Flip camera working out? Did you get the HD?


Yes,I have 2 HD and have been using them with fantastic results.
I walk the project with the customer,then I usually walk it again on my own.
I'll then send our proposal,along with a video with commentary of what I'm looking at and how we are going to address it as I walk around the home, commercial project, or whatever it is.
If I'm providing a proposal on the spot I'll just plug it into my laptop and show them right there.
Believe it or not most people don't look at their home the way we do.Many never even see anything but the front of their home as they pull into the garage.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Hey Aaron, can you post one of those? I like that.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Aaron, that is an excellent way to differentiate yourself! I bet you are the only one that does that. What are the customer's responses like?


Woodland, click on the Youtube link in Aaron's sig line and you can see all his videos.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

RCP said:


> Woodland, click on the Youtube link in Aaron's sig line and you can see all his videos.


Thanks Chris. I did click on the link and watched several videos. Actually quite inspiring and gave me some new ideas. I did notice in one video all his guys were wearing jackets  Its Tampa! LOL Actually, my Dad lives in Vero Beach. Floridians just arent geared for cool temps. I went to visit a couple years ago and he said "son, we have a cold front coming in. Its only going to get up to 60 today. (this was in January) So, later that day we went to Walmart and I noticed everyone was wearing ski jackets and giving me funny looks because I was wearing a tank top. LOL


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

RCP said:


> Aaron, that is an excellent way to differentiate yourself! I bet you are the only one that does that. What are the customer's responses like?
> 
> 
> Woodland, click on the Youtube link in Aaron's sig line and you can see all his videos.


I don't post the videos of the walk throughs that's not really what they're for and I would have way to many.
I usually look at 3 or more projects a day.
It also helps with those who don't live here but have rental properties or someone who is closing on a home and I only meet with their realtor.
On interiors they might be thinking, just paint the walls and that might be fine,but they probably haven't seen the detail that I have or it's not fresh in their mind.
I can show them the water spots on the ceilings or the condition of the closets and doors and include that as an option on the proposal.
I just signed a $20,000 exterior for a doctor who is hardly ever home.The closer was the video where I could show him the rotted wood and the problems with his deck.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow didn't know you use the vids in the proposal. That is a nice touch Aaron, and something I may have to start doing.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> I don't post the videos of the walk throughs that's not really what they're for and I would have way to many.
> I usually look at 3 or more projects a day.
> It also helps with those who don't live here but have rental properties or someone who is closing on a home and I only meet with their realtor.
> On interiors they might be thinking, just paint the walls and that might be fine,but they probably haven't seen the detail that I have or it's not fresh in their mind.
> ...


Excellent idea!

I've often wanted to take pictures during a walk-through, but thought the owner might think it's strange that I'm snapping pictures of their place when I just met them.

Do you get their permission or have you ever ran in to resistance when filming?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> Excellent idea!
> 
> I've often wanted to take pictures during a walk-through, but thought the owner might think it's strange that I'm snapping pictures of their place when I just met them.
> 
> Do you get their permission or have you ever ran in to resistance when filming?


No,not at all.They have contacted me because they are interested in my services.This is part of our service.
No,I don't ask for permision.Although I do explain to them that I am going to take another walk around by myself for measurements and to shoot a quick video of the condition of the project and what needs to be done.
I also let them know that it's a tool I use to show the guys what needs to be done.
Alot of times I'll just email the vid to one of the foreman along with the paint colors and they're good to go.


----------

